# NVLDDMKM.SYS BSoD



## Zarathustria (Feb 4, 2010)

OS: Windows 7 x64
Computer Age: 13 months
Age of OS: 2 months
CPU: AMD PHENOM 9550
Video Card: EVGA 9800GT
MotherBoard: ASUSTeK M3N72-D
Power Supply: Power Up! 450 watt

Hey, I have been getting BSoDs relating to NVLDDMKM.SYS and my system crashes randomly, mostly in video games. Call of Duty rarely gives me BSoDs or most of my games, except for WoW. All games run very smooth until the random screen flicker and the BSoD.

Thanks guys for looking into this for me. :wink:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugchecks on the 14 dumps - 

(5) *0x116* = Vide TDR timeout; probable cause = NVIDIA
(7) *0xd1* = attempt made to access pageable memory at a time it should not have (IRQL too high)
(1) *0x1e (0xc0000005,,,)* Kernel mode exception - memory access violation

The 0xd1 & 0x1e BSODs listed the Atheros wifi driver as the probable cause - 

```
athrxusb.sys Tue Jul 29 08:47:13 2008 (488F1151)
```
The Atheros driver needs to be update as do these - 

```
JmtFltr.sys  Fri Sep 28 13:04:57 2007 (46FD3439) - Belkin n52te gamepad
RTKVHD64.sys Wed May 07 07:22:45 2008 (48219105) - Realtek HD Audio
nvhda64v.sys Sun Mar 23 02:18:33 2008 (47E5F639) - NVIDIA HDMI Audio
```
NVIDIA --> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

Realtek --> http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3

i ALSO SUGGEST THAT YOUR remove Daemon Tools/ Alcohol as they are responsible for many BSODs in recent times.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


*BUGCHECK SUMMARY*

```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Feb  6 05:36:10.905 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:16:10.527
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8003e7e4e0, fffff8800ffe1a20, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+112a20 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Feb  5 21:17:33.585 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 20:34:04.816
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80052f2130, fffff8800ff35a20, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+112a20 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Feb  4 16:01:36.716 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:19:18.338
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8005b624e0, fffff8800ff16a20, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+112a20 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Feb  3 12:41:14.838 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 2 days 5:35:10.460
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8004e664e0, fffff8800ff8da20, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+112a20 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Feb  1 07:03:14.602 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 16:55:50.850
BugCheck D1, {686508f, 2, 0, fffff88002b6d986}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athrxusb.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athrxusb.sys
Probably caused by : athrxusb.sys ( athrxusb+90986 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 31 11:48:53.820 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 5:41:04.815
BugCheck D1, {7d4690, 2, 0, fffff88002150986}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athrxusb.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athrxusb.sys
Probably caused by : athrxusb.sys ( athrxusb+90986 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Jan 29 17:56:36.028 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:40:20.151
BugCheck D1, {fa25c0, 2, 0, fffff88004cc3986}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athrxusb.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athrxusb.sys
Probably caused by : athrxusb.sys ( athrxusb+90986 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Jan 29 07:14:01.114 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:45:22.252
BugCheck D1, {92, 2, 0, fffff88001ecf986}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athrxusb.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athrxusb.sys
Probably caused by : athrxusb.sys ( athrxusb+90986 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 21 21:35:04.989 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:07:20.127
BugCheck D1, {cdde40, 2, 0, fffff88005921986}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athrxusb.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athrxusb.sys
Probably caused by : athrxusb.sys ( athrxusb+90986 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 21 19:37:57.019 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 15:57:05.141
BugCheck D1, {d0d1, 2, 0, fffff88002374986}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athrxusb.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athrxusb.sys
Probably caused by : athrxusb.sys ( athrxusb+90986 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Dec 30 21:55:31.348 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 15:55:15.470
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88003b727b0, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athrxusb.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athrxusb.sys
Probably caused by : athrxusb.sys ( athrxusb+90986 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Dec 27 05:00:59.037 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 2 days 7:22:33.159
BugCheck D1, {8004328a8e, 2, 0, fffff88001cda986}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for athrxusb.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for athrxusb.sys
Probably caused by : athrxusb.sys ( athrxusb+90986 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Dec 18 21:07:58.851 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:25:11.599
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80041924e0, fffff8800ef9c230, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+10d230 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Dec 18 16:39:31.007 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 21:09:11.145
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8002e304e0, fffff8800f19c230, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+10d230 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System

.[/font]
```


----------



## Zarathustria (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you for helping me out with this issue, much appreciated. Is there a possible way to pinpoint the direct cause of the TDRs?

I will be removing Daemon as I don't even use it currently and installing an internal network card instead of that WiFi USB adapter.

EDIT: I have the 196.21 Nvidia driver installed.


----------



## Zarathustria (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey, I'm just curious still. I updated those drivers and I am still getting this BSoD. I might have to reformat.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Just my 2¢ - the STOP 0x116 is a video error.
If the video drivers don't fix it, check these things:
- Fans working?
- airflow is clear (in the case and in the video card cooler)?
- power to video card?
- BIOS updates needed?

If all these are OK, then it's time to try a new video card. You can try this video stress test to see if it turns up any problems: http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/ 


> *FurMark Setup:*
> - If you have more than one GPU, select Multi-GPU during setup
> - In the Run mode box, select "Stability Test" and "Log GPU Temperature"
> Click "Go" to start the test
> ...


----------



## Zarathustria (Feb 4, 2010)

I ran the program from Ozone and the temperature capped out at about 75 degrees and 57 frames per second. Nothing went wrong for the amount of time that it ran. 

Another thing to mention is that this operating system is not a clean install from Vista. Could there be an issue regarding that? Thanks for replying to this thread. 

EDIT: Most of my games are running around 43-45 degrees, even at the time of the crashes.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run the Driver Verifier. It will help find a rogue driver, assuming one exisits.

D/V --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Zarathustria (Feb 4, 2010)

I found one problem with Driver Verifier. I hope that what I included in the attachment below is what you guys need. I have Driver Verifier running currently on the remaining drivers, not including the one rogue driver that it found. Thanks guys for your support!


----------



## Aanderson101 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm having the same issue with nvlddmkm.sys too. Funny thing is we have the same video card too. (and we're both running 64bit win7)

Here's my thread on the issue. *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/getting-page_fault-bsod-error-461569.html*

1. I disabled Windows Automatic Device Installer.
2. Uninstalled Nvidia drivers.
3. Restarted computer.
4. Ran Driver Sweeper and got rid of any remaining Nvidia drivers/files on my system.
5. Installed the latest driver from Nvidia's website.
6. Restarted computer for a second time.

Ever since I did that I haven't had any BSOD messages while playing my games. (knocks on wood) If I get another message I'll let you know.

I've been looking into this issue for a couple of days now and have noticed that people with Windows 7 64bit OS's and the EVGA 9800 GTX+ are having this issue. Posts have dated back to summer of 2009 but unfortunately the users either found a solution or didn't because I have yet to find one.

On possible solution that I found BUT I do not know if it relates to your/my issue is that Windows 7 has an older version of nvlddmkm.sys and when you install the new drivers it causes a conflicting problem. So you have to delete the system32 nvlddmkm.sys file and replace it manually (through cmd promt) with the newer nvlddmkm.sys. More details are in my thread about it, however like I said I'm not even sure if that's the problem in our case(s).

Good luck man.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, 450 W PSU is not anywhere near our Min requirement you cannot get accurate diagnostics when the PSU is underpowered, so all above is useless get at least 650W or above.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Zarathustria said:


> I found one problem with Driver Verifier. I hope that what I included in the attachment below is what you guys need. I have Driver Verifier running currently on the remaining drivers, not including the one rogue driver that it found. Thanks guys for your support!




Hi - 

The dump was indeed a VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP and had the tell-tale bugcheck *0xc4 (0xf6,,,)* = driver verifier flagged a driver. The 0xf6 is a new security check implemented in Windows 7. 

The driver - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]JmtFltr.sys  Fri Sep 28 13:04:57 2007 (46FD3439)
[/FONT]
```
Now we have to identify it. Some sites report it belonging to Atheros; others say Netgear. Some even say it is malware. Any ideas?

Check it out in the registry - 
START | *regedit* | go to the following key - 


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services[/FONT]
```
Locate *JmtFltr* - go through and see if there is a description.

Also - go to \windows\system32\drivers - RIGHT-click on *JmtFltr.sys* and view the details. Is there a company name or other information about it?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


.Windows 7 x64 - Bugcheck = 0xc4 (0xf6,,,) - VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_021510-31293-01[1].zip\021510-31293-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0305a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03297e50
Debug session time: Mon Feb 15 01:50:10.934 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:12.228
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {f6, 158, fffffa800745b3a0, fffff88004f72eeb}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\JmtFltr.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for JmtFltr.sys
Probably caused by : JmtFltr.sys ( JmtFltr+eeb )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000000000f6, Referencing user handle as KernelMode.
Arg2: 0000000000000158, Handle value being referenced.
Arg3: fffffa800745b3a0, Address of the current process.
Arg4: fffff88004f72eeb, Address inside the driver that is performing the incorrect reference.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  razerhid.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800035553dc to fffff800030cbf00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`080ce318 fffff800`035553dc : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`000000f6 00000000`00000158 fffffa80`0745b3a0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`080ce320 fffff800`0356aae4 : 00000000`00000158 fffffa80`0745b3a0 00000000`00000002 00000000`7efdb000 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`080ce360 fffff800`03326720 : fffff880`080ce900 fffff880`080ce590 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0577f000 : nt!VfCheckUserHandle+0x1b4
fffff880`080ce440 fffff800`033a0425 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00100000 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`02a12200 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x2105e
fffff880`080ce510 fffff800`0356a878 : fffff8a0`00098580 fffff8a0`02a122d0 fffff8a0`02a122d0 fffff800`033c9100 : nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x25
fffff880`080ce560 fffff880`04f72eeb : fffffa80`07280990 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0577f060 00000000`00000000 : nt!VerifierObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x48
fffff880`080ce5b0 fffffa80`07280990 : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0577f060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04f7bd08 : JmtFltr+0xeeb
fffff880`080ce5b8 00000000`00000002 : fffffa80`0577f060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04f7bd08 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`07280990
fffff880`080ce5c0 fffffa80`0577f060 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04f7bd08 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07280990 : 0x2
fffff880`080ce5c8 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`04f7bd08 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07280990 00000000`0356368e : 0xfffffa80`0577f060


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
JmtFltr+eeb
fffff880`04f72eeb 89442478        mov     dword ptr [rsp+78h],eax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  JmtFltr+eeb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: JmtFltr

IMAGE_NAME:  JmtFltr.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  46fd3439

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_VRF_JmtFltr+eeb

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_VRF_JmtFltr+eeb

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> lmvm JmtFltr
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04f72000 fffff880`04f7d580   JmtFltr    (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: JmtFltr.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\JmtFltr.sys
    Image name: JmtFltr.sys
    Timestamp:        Fri Sep 28 13:04:57 2007 (46FD3439)
    CheckSum:         0001641E
    ImageSize:        0000B580
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
2: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`080ce318 fffff800`035553dc nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`080ce320 fffff800`0356aae4 nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`080ce360 fffff800`03326720 nt!VfCheckUserHandle+0x1b4
fffff880`080ce440 fffff800`033a0425 nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x2105e
fffff880`080ce510 fffff800`0356a878 nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x25
fffff880`080ce560 fffff880`04f72eeb nt!VerifierObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x48
fffff880`080ce5b0 fffffa80`07280990 JmtFltr+0xeeb
fffff880`080ce5b8 00000000`00000002 0xfffffa80`07280990
fffff880`080ce5c0 fffffa80`0577f060 0x2
fffff880`080ce5c8 00000000`00000000 0xfffffa80`0577f060
2: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba2000 fffff800`00bac000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`03011000 fffff800`0305a000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`0305a000 fffff800`03637000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00c71000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00c71000 fffff880`00c7a000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`00c7a000 fffff880`00c85000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c91000 fffff880`00c9e000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c9e000 fffff880`00cb2000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cb2000 fffff880`00d10000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d10000 fffff880`00dd0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00dd0000 fffff880`00de1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00de1000 fffff880`00dff000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`00e0e000 fffff880`00e1e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e1e000 fffff880`00e27000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e33000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`00e39000 fffff880`00edd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00eec000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00eec000 fffff880`00f1f000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f1f000 fffff880`00f7b000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00f7b000 fffff880`00f8b000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00f8b000 fffff880`00fa5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00fae000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fae000 fffff880`00fd8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00fd8000 fffff880`00fe3000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00fe3000 fffff880`00ff7000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00ff7000 fffff880`01000000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01057000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01057000 fffff880`01061000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01061000 fffff880`0106e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01071000 fffff880`01197000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`01197000 fffff880`011a0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011a0000 fffff880`011cf000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`011cf000 fffff880`011e4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`011e4000 fffff880`011f9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`011f9000 fffff880`01200000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`0121f000 fffff880`01226000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01226000 fffff880`013c9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013c9000 fffff880`013f9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01443000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01443000 fffff880`0147d000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0147d000 fffff880`01493000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01497000 fffff880`014f5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`014f5000 fffff880`0150f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0150f000 fffff880`01582000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01582000 fffff880`01593000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01593000 fffff880`0159d000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0159d000 fffff880`015e9000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0162b000 fffff880`01675000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01675000 fffff880`01685000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01685000 fffff880`0168d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0168d000 fffff880`01694000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`01696000 fffff880`01788000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01788000 fffff880`017e8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`017e8000 fffff880`017fa000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c77000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02c88000 fffff880`02c95000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02c95000 fffff880`02d1f000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02d1f000 fffff880`02d64000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d64000 fffff880`02d6d000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d6d000 fffff880`02d93000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02da0000 fffff880`02daf000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02daf000 fffff880`02dca000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02dca000 fffff880`02dde000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02dde000 fffff880`02df3000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03e0f000 fffff880`03e1a000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Jun 29 03:36:37 2009 (4A486F05)
fffff880`03e1a000 fffff880`03e25000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03e25000 fffff880`03e7b000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03e7b000 fffff880`03e8c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Oct 24 00:27:33 2009 (4AE28235)
fffff880`03e8c000 fffff880`03eb0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`03eb2000 fffff880`03f35000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f35000 fffff880`03f53000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03f53000 fffff880`03f64000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03f64000 fffff880`03f8a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03f8a000 fffff880`03f9f000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03f9f000 fffff880`03fac000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`03fac000 fffff880`03fc9000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03fc9000 fffff880`03fd5000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03fd5000 fffff880`03ff3000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0401b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0401b000 fffff880`0403c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0403c000 fffff880`04056000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04056000 fffff880`04061000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04061000 fffff880`04070000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04075000 fffff880`040b3000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`040b3000 fffff880`041a7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`041a7000 fffff880`041cb000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`041cb000 fffff880`041fa000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04401000 fffff880`04444000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04444000 fffff880`04456000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`04461000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04461000 fffff880`044bb000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Oct 24 00:28:24 2009 (4AE28268)
fffff880`044bb000 fffff880`044d0000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`044d0000 fffff880`045dd000   athrxusb athrxusb.sys Tue Jul 29 08:47:13 2008 (488F1151)
fffff880`045dd000 fffff880`045fe000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c23000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04c23000 fffff880`04c3e000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Fri Nov 20 04:12:33 2009 (4B065D81)
fffff880`04c4e000 fffff880`04e6fe80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jan 19 05:42:09 2010 (4B558C81)
fffff880`04e70000 fffff880`04ead000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04ead000 fffff880`04ecf000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04ecf000 fffff880`04ed4200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04ed5000 fffff880`04ee7000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Sun Mar 23 02:18:33 2008 (47E5F639)
fffff880`04ee7000 fffff880`04f11000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`04f11000 fffff880`04f1d000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04f1d000 fffff880`04f2b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04f2b000 fffff880`04f37000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04f37000 fffff880`04f40000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04f40000 fffff880`04f53000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04f53000 fffff880`04f70000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04f70000 fffff880`04f71f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04f72000 fffff880`04f7d580   JmtFltr  JmtFltr.sys  Fri Sep 28 13:04:57 2007 (46FD3439)
fffff880`04f7e000 fffff880`04f8c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04f8c000 fffff880`04fa5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04fa5000 fffff880`04fad080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04fae000 fffff880`04fbc000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04fbc000 fffff880`04fc9000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04fc9000 fffff880`04fe4000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`04fe4000 fffff880`04ff2000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06469000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06499000 fffff880`064ec000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`064ec000 fffff880`064ff000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`064ff000 fffff880`06517000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06517000 fffff880`0654d000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0654d000 fffff880`065f3000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0662d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`0663d000 fffff880`06705000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`06705000 fffff880`06723000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`06723000 fffff880`0673b000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0673b000 fffff880`06768000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jan 07 22:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`06768000 fffff880`067b5000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jan 07 22:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`067b5000 fffff880`067d8000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`067d8000 fffff880`067e0000   cpuz132_x64 cpuz132_x64.sys Thu Mar 26 19:17:23 2009 (49CC0D03)
fffff880`067e0000 fffff880`067eb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`067eb000 fffff880`067fd000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`07255000 fffff880`072ed000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`072ed000 fffff880`0731e000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)
fffff880`0fe00000 fffff880`0fe46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0fe46000 fffff880`0fe8b000   ai0kas82 ai0kas82.SYS Tue Jul 14 17:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`0fe8b000 fffff880`0fe94000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0fe94000 fffff880`0fe9c000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)
fffff880`0fe9c000 fffff880`10bc2700   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Jan 12 00:26:35 2010 (4B4C080B)
fffff880`10bc3000 fffff880`10bc4180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Mon Jan 11 23:58:35 2010 (4B4C017B)
fffff880`10bc5000 fffff880`10bd5000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`10bd5000 fffff880`10beb000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`10beb000 fffff880`10bf7000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`10bf7000 fffff880`10bf8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`0038f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`005c0000 fffff960`005ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00790000 fffff960`007b7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`015e9000 fffff880`015f7000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120c000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`015f7000 fffff880`01600000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0120c000 fffff880`0121f000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02d93000 fffff880`02da0000   jswpslwfx.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e2a000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
2: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04075000 fffff880`040b3000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01057000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c95000 fffff880`02d1f000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`10bd5000 fffff880`10beb000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0fe46000 fffff880`0fe8b000   ai0kas82 ai0kas82.SYS Tue Jul 14 17:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`03f8a000 fffff880`03f9f000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00fd8000 fffff880`00fe3000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0fe94000 fffff880`0fe9c000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)
fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00fae000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fae000 fffff880`00fd8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`044d0000 fffff880`045dd000   athrxusb athrxusb.sys Tue Jul 29 08:47:13 2008 (488F1151)
fffff880`04c23000 fffff880`04c3e000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Fri Nov 20 04:12:33 2009 (4B065D81)
fffff880`0121f000 fffff880`01226000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03f53000 fffff880`03f64000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06705000 fffff880`06723000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00790000 fffff960`007b7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`04ee7000 fffff880`04f11000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d10000 fffff880`00dd0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`013c9000 fffff880`013f9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cb2000 fffff880`00d10000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0150f000 fffff880`01582000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`10bc5000 fffff880`10bd5000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`067d8000 fffff880`067e0000   cpuz132_x64 cpuz132_x64.sys Thu Mar 26 19:17:23 2009 (49CC0D03)
fffff880`04f1d000 fffff880`04f2b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03eb2000 fffff880`03f35000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f35000 fffff880`03f53000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c77000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0147d000 fffff880`01493000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04ead000 fffff880`04ecf000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04f37000 fffff880`04f40000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04f2b000 fffff880`04f37000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04f40000 fffff880`04f53000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04f11000 fffff880`04f1d000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`040b3000 fffff880`041a7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`0fe00000 fffff880`0fe46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`06517000 fffff880`0654d000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`03f9f000 fffff880`03fac000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00fe3000 fffff880`00ff7000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`04456000 fffff880`04461000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01593000 fffff880`0159d000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01443000 fffff880`0147d000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0162b000 fffff880`01675000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`03011000 fffff800`0305a000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03e8c000 fffff880`03eb0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04f8c000 fffff880`04fa5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04fa5000 fffff880`04fad080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04f7e000 fffff880`04f8c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0663d000 fffff880`06705000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01443000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03fd5000 fffff880`03ff3000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04f72000 fffff880`04f7d580   JmtFltr  JmtFltr.sys  Fri Sep 28 13:04:57 2007 (46FD3439)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04fae000 fffff880`04fbc000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00ba2000 fffff800`00bac000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04401000 fffff880`04444000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`014f5000 fffff880`0150f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04ecf000 fffff880`04ed4200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02dde000 fffff880`02df3000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c23000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c91000 fffff880`00c9e000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`04fe4000 fffff880`04ff2000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04061000 fffff880`04070000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04fbc000 fffff880`04fc9000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00f8b000 fffff880`00fa5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`06723000 fffff880`0673b000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0673b000 fffff880`06768000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jan 07 22:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`06768000 fffff880`067b5000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jan 07 22:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`067b5000 fffff880`067d8000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00c7a000 fffff880`00c85000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01057000 fffff880`01061000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01497000 fffff880`014f5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`017e8000 fffff880`017fa000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01696000 fffff880`01788000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`10beb000 fffff880`10bf7000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`064ec000 fffff880`064ff000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`041cb000 fffff880`041fa000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`044bb000 fffff880`044d0000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02da0000 fffff880`02daf000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d1f000 fffff880`02d64000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01788000 fffff880`017e8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`00dd0000 fffff880`00de1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0305a000 fffff800`03637000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01226000 fffff880`013c9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e33000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`10bc3000 fffff880`10bc4180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Mon Jan 11 23:58:35 2010 (4B4C017B)
fffff880`04ed5000 fffff880`04ee7000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Sun Mar 23 02:18:33 2008 (47E5F639)
fffff880`0fe9c000 fffff880`10bc2700   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Jan 12 00:26:35 2010 (4B4C080B)
fffff880`03e0f000 fffff880`03e1a000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Jun 29 03:36:37 2009 (4A486F05)
fffff880`06499000 fffff880`064ec000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`02d6d000 fffff880`02d93000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`011cf000 fffff880`011e4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00eec000 fffff880`00f1f000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011f9000 fffff880`01200000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f7b000 fffff880`00f8b000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01582000 fffff880`01593000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0654d000 fffff880`065f3000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04e70000 fffff880`04ead000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c9e000 fffff880`00cb2000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`041a7000 fffff880`041cb000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0401b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0401b000 fffff880`0403c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0403c000 fffff880`04056000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04056000 fffff880`04061000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`00e1e000 fffff880`00e27000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`00ff7000 fffff880`01000000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`00c71000 fffff880`00c7a000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`064ff000 fffff880`06517000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04c4e000 fffff880`04e6fe80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jan 19 05:42:09 2010 (4B558C81)
fffff880`011a0000 fffff880`011cf000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`067e0000 fffff880`067eb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03fc9000 fffff880`03fd5000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03fac000 fffff880`03fc9000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0168d000 fffff880`01694000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffff880`01685000 fffff880`0168d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01071000 fffff880`01197000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`07255000 fffff880`072ed000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06469000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0662d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`10bf7000 fffff880`10bf8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`067eb000 fffff880`067fd000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02c88000 fffff880`02c95000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`00de1000 fffff880`00dff000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02dca000 fffff880`02dde000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005c0000 fffff960`005ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03f64000 fffff880`03f8a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04444000 fffff880`04456000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04f53000 fffff880`04f70000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04f70000 fffff880`04f71f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03e7b000 fffff880`03e8c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Oct 24 00:27:33 2009 (4AE28235)
fffff880`04461000 fffff880`044bb000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Oct 24 00:28:24 2009 (4AE28268)
fffff880`03e1a000 fffff880`03e25000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03e25000 fffff880`03e7b000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04fc9000 fffff880`04fe4000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`01061000 fffff880`0106e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00c71000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01675000 fffff880`01685000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`011e4000 fffff880`011f9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f1f000 fffff880`00f7b000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0159d000 fffff880`015e9000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02daf000 fffff880`02dca000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`00e0e000 fffff880`00e1e000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e39000 fffff880`00edd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00eec000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d64000 fffff880`02d6d000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`0038f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`0fe8b000 fffff880`0fe94000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`01197000 fffff880`011a0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`045dd000 fffff880`045fe000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`072ed000 fffff880`0731e000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`015e9000 fffff880`015f7000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120c000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`015f7000 fffff880`01600000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0120c000 fffff880`0121f000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02d93000 fffff880`02da0000   jswpslwfx.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e2a000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000


[/FONT]
```


----------



## Aanderson101 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok, I got another error and can rule out that solution.

After all the trouble, I decided to can Windows 7 64-bit because after looking at a number of different threads and posts that relate to the same issue you and I are having I have come to a conclusion. The current Windows 7 64bit is causing issues with either the 9800 cards and like I said is conflicting with the pre-installed Windows 7 drivers feature. (I hate that junk).

Anyway, right now I'm using Windows Vista - Business (64 bit) and will let you know if I have enough error or not. But like I said, if you just type in "nvlddmkm.sys blue screen" or "dxgmms1.sys", you will find that almost 100% of the reports are coming from Windows 64 bit users.

Good luck.


----------



## Zarathustria (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for replying to this thread, Aanderson101. Please keep me posted on this issue.

I was on Vista before Windows 7 and this problem started after the install of my current operating system. I've also tried the methods that you described above with Driver Sweeper and no dice.


----------



## Zarathustria (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Jcgriff2, under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services, next to DisplayName it has N52te, which is my gamepad. I looked under Details in the system32 folder and not much is listed except for the product version, size, and date.

I thought I had the N52te driver updated, but I am going to do it now.

EDIT: I just updated the driver software. After I finish my movie, I am going to put that driver back under the Driver Verifier and see what happens.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Zarathustria said:


> Hey Jcgriff2, under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services, next to DisplayName it has N52te, which is my gamepad. I looked under Details in the system32 folder and not much is listed except for the product version, size, and date.
> 
> I thought I had the N52te driver updated, but I am going to do it now.
> 
> EDIT: I just updated the driver software. After I finish my movie, I am going to put that driver back under the Driver Verifier and see what happens.



So, * JmtFltr.sys * listed *N52te* as the description? I'm just confirming for future knowledge here. If so, that is quite interesting!

Thanks...

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Zarathustria (Feb 4, 2010)

This is what I found for JMTFLTR.SYS.

EDIT: If there's any other place that you want me to look to find out what this is, just let me know.


----------



## Zarathustria (Feb 4, 2010)

Also, finally got another BSoD. I was wondering why my computer hadn't crashed in days, but it happens so randomly that I haven't been able to figure out some sort of cycle, other than it mostly crashes in WoW.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

The problem being with the gamepad would explain why it happens often with WoW. Do you ever unplug the gamepad or is it always attached? I recommend that you try unplugging it for awhile and see if BSOD's persist.


----------



## Zarathustria (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi, after a week of having the gamepad disconnected, I had BSoDs still. All of them still relating to NVLDDMKM.SYS. Thanks guys for your support.


----------

